# What to do when you've settled on a Niche Zero but there's no stock?



## IaninBristol (Nov 7, 2020)

Sorry if this is a silly question - I'm trying to get ideas on what to do when I want an NZ but there isn't stock around.

I want to start with espresso as I've moved to the countryside (near, not in Bristol) and miss it dearly with endless working from home. I'm an amateur and feel like a MaraX might be a good solution - easy-ish to use (my wife might like to use it too), make a couple of flat whites a day, hopefully not too taxing but still allow a bit of learning and a quest for good shots. My hope is that it might be good enough that I don't feel the need to upgrade (well at least for a while!)

Feels like a Niche Zero is the go-to grinder for my needs - I want to be able to change up coffees occasionally so single dosing feels right. Don't desperately want to keep a hopper half full to get a good result when grinding. Not keen on purging if I don't need to. And I have an idea that I might like to get a Europiccola or other manual devices down the line so need to be able to change grind size easily. But... there are no NZs available for the foreseeable as far as I can see.

So I'm not sure what to do. Be patient and wait it out to order the machine and NZ when it's available? Get a MaraX early next week with a new Eureka Mignon Specialita and hope it works for me, selling it on if it doesn't? Try and get a good second hand grinder deal to keep me ticking over? I'm not desperately into the idea of lots of secondhand buying and selling when I'm new and not sure what I'm doing (which is part of my reason for the MaraX and NZ setup - it's a hope that I don't need to change it up too much), however I'm also impatient of course.

I suspect it's a preference thing but just wondering what would you do in my shoes if you wanted an NZ but couldn't get your hands on one?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I'd look for a secondhand mignon or similar as be easy to move on when the niche arrives with no loss whatsoever, the problem at the minute is Mignons are not coming up as often as they once did. Don't buy new if there's a chance it's not a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

KTD said:


> I'd look for a secondhand mignon or similar as be easy to move on when the niche arrives with no loss whatsoever, the problem at the minute is Mignons are not coming up as often as they once did. Don't buy new if there's a chance it's not a keeper.


 *Very* sound advice from KTD there....and welcome to the forum.


----------



## IaninBristol (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you both (and for the welcome) - that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Suck it up😁hand grinder and Pre order a Niche.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

+1 for hand grinder like JXpro and pre-order the Niche rather than wait for it to become available because there seems to be a permanent waiting list.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Another vote for a nice hand grinder, really handy for travel/camping, never know if you get on with it you might not actually end up buying a niche... Would recommend bigger burrs like a jx-pro, feld 47 travel or Kinu to make it liveable with.

Also welcome to the forum! 😉


----------



## IaninBristol (Nov 7, 2020)

I hadn't thought of a hand grinder - thank you. That really appeals and now I have a whole new batch of research to do!


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

be patient and wait, I used a Porlex for pour over while waiting. Also worked with a Wacaco Nanopresso, as that was the only means of espresso at the time.

Not yhr greatest hand grinder, but OK for the money


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

I've bought a new Specialita which I'll do some home made modding to single dose in the meantime.

I have bought a standard colour (white) so I know that I can sell it on in a few months for most of what i bought it for, and I bought it from BB so the balance of the 2 year warranty can be transferred too.

There isn't an option to actually place an order at the moment for the Niche so even when the window opens, it will likely be 2+ months from there when it ships. So Feb maybe? That's quite a while to wait (for me anyway) so thought i'd get an interim measure.


----------



## howza123 (Oct 30, 2020)

Interesting thread and I'm in a similar quandary. About to purchase my first machine and ideally would like a Niche as well but probably not likely to be back in stock until the new year. I'm watching a used Mignon on eBay but it's already at £180 and finishes this evening. Can't decide to go for it as an interim (Max £200?) or bide my time and wait for the Niche.

Single dosing appeals and ability to alter for aeropress etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

+1 for the good hand grinder. I use an original Feldgrind. Originally brought for the aero press whited I used in the office; then retired when I stopped working away. (I brought a Aerspeed for use with the aero press when travelling. When I switched over from the Nespresso to a Gaggia classic this year, I brought the feld out of retirement and I'm using that again. It has the original 37mm burrs. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase the Feld 47 if I was looking for another hand grinder.


----------



## Jamie_C (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm in a similar situation having seen the buzz around the Niche. When I order a new machine soon should I stick with my Sage grinder until the Niche is back in stock or find a second hand grinder?


----------



## IaninBristol (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks all for the pointers. After your advice, I'm looking to press order on a Feld 47 when stock comes online this weekend (apparently). I like the fact it's U.K. made and seems to get solid reviews at a slightly lower price point than the other competitors. It feels like it can be sold on at a good price if needed but I might like to keep it if I enjoy hand grinding the beans, plus I can take it with the aeropress when travelling. Maybe I'll even like it enough that an NZ isn't necessary.

I wouldn't have appreciated I could go for a hand grinder option without the forum (and that you can get a good quality solution at a lower price than an entry electric grinder), so I genuinely appreciate the pointers.

Now I can press the button on the MaraX tomorrow. Might even go rogue and try it with my old cheap Krups grinder and see just how off the results are while waiting on that Feld 47!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

As per title/question ......get the t-bags out and wait it out 😉


----------



## IaninBristol (Nov 7, 2020)

Finally been able to order a Niche now that new stock went live at 9am this morning.

Ironically the temp solution also needed a bit of a wait - I'm waiting on a Feld47 to come into stock this weekend too. Fingers crossed


----------



## olieolieolieolie (Nov 21, 2020)

Definitely the right choice - my niche arrived this week and was definitely worth the wait!


----------



## IaninBristol (Nov 7, 2020)

Glad to hear it!

For the interim, I held out for the MBK Feld47 until last Thursday. After checking several times a day before, during and after the supposed 'restock on weekend on November 15' (according to the website), nothing had happened and there was no update. So I gave up and ordered a 1zpresso Jx Pro. I'd much rather have bought from a UK company but all the goodwill ran out after a while with no idea of even when a Feld47 would become available. By contrast, ordered the Jx Pro direct on Weds night, it was dispatched hours later and arrives tomorrow. I've been able to watch it's journey from Taiwan to the Philippines to China, Germany, France and now Stansted. Cost £127 plus £18 import taxes. I look forward to seeing how it works out and finally being able to make espresso from the Mara X (the story of me trying to manage by going through many, many beans with my old Krups GVX231 grinder, producing a variety of hilarious results, is one for another time).


----------



## James K (Nov 22, 2020)

I really want one of these they look so well designed! Hope it's in stock


----------



## Bagpu55 (Dec 23, 2019)

I ended up with the Niche after a long wait. Lucky to get a Feld47 in Feb so I used that. The Feld is sat in my draw unused now so that will be up for sale soon.


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

That's been the main sticking point for me....you can't actually buy one! Don't really want to buy through indegogo anyway nor pay double on eBay!


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Why don't you want to buy through Indegogo? I believe that's the only official route.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

That is the only way to get one.


----------



## Bullit121 (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm sure it ok. Just trustpilot reviews really...


----------



## HaggisMoose (Jan 25, 2021)

Some campaigns fail or take a long time to deliver on indiegogo. I'm guessing that is what these trustpilot reviews are writing about as some bad experiences out there on IGG.

Others use it as a way to keep selling their product after the campaign ended as it seems an ok way to have an online store. Since Niche are good and deliver then there should be no problems with buying Niche on IGG.


----------

